# VNC Problem, Zugriff win98->xp klappt, xp->win98 nur sehen möglich



## vipino (3. April 2004)

Guten Tag,

seit neuestem Besitzer eines kleinen Netzwerkes. Habe nun folgendes Problem

VNC. Der Zugriff vom Win98SE Rechner auf den XP Rechner klappt problemlos (Remote funktioniert).

Mein Problem ist, jedoch andersherum funktioniert es nicht. Nach Eingabe der IP und des Kennwortes wird die Verbindung hergestellt. 

Ich kann den Desktop auf dem Win98 Rechner sehen, jedoch eine Fernsteuerung des Rechners ist nicht möglich. 

Woran kann das liegen?  Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Vipino


----------



## steff aka sId (3. April 2004)

Vieleicht hast du den Server auf dem XP rechner so konfiguriert das du nur sehen darfst was auf dem Rechner passiert allerdings keine Maus oder Tastatur eingaben zu gelassen sind.
Greetz Steff


----------



## vipino (4. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe nochmals nachgesehen. Im entsprechendem Kästchen ist kein Haken.
Auch nicht auf dem Win 98 Rechner. Beide Server, wie auch Viewer haben die selben Einstellungen.

Fehlt irgendetwas auf dem Win98 Rechner? Welche Voraussetzungen braucht der Server damit ich darauf zugreifen kann?

Hat XP etwas, was in Win98 noch nachinstalliert werden muß?

Gruß

Vipino


----------



## steff aka sId (4. April 2004)

Meines Wissens nach nicht. Habe Allerdings Vnc auch noch nicht im Zusammenhang win98 -> winXp genutzt.
Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen wenn auf beiden Vnc installiert ist denke ich sollte das eigentlich funktionieren. Kann dir da leider nicht weiter helfen. Das erste war halt nur so eine Idee das da vieleicht ein Hacken falsch gesetzt war aber wenn das nicht so ist kein Plan src.
Greetz Steff


----------

